# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Western Galloway Beekeeping Association >  Western galloway beekeeping association

## GRIZZLY

We're also open for business.

----------


## GRIZZLY

Our last winter indoor meeting will be Monday 26th April.Subject :- a talk on Pollen--health for bees and people or, a talk on their beekeeping tour of Trinidad and Tobago by Christine and Peter Matthews.Venue the BOWLING CLUB CLUBHOUSE - GLENLUCE at 7.30 pm.All welcome.We hope to announce our summer programme at this meeting.

----------


## GRIZZLY

Our next meeting is on monday 29th november when we have our forum moderator giving us a talk about communication between bees. The evening starts at 7.00pm and is held at the bowling club headquarters Glenluce villiage.All welcome to hear Gavin.

----------


## GRIZZLY

We've now acquired a site on which we can place a teaching association apiary. We would like to get the basic ground work in before Christmas  if possible. Just a case of deciding where abouts on the 70 acres at our disposal. Decisions ! , Decisions !,

----------


## ginger

Hi Grizzly, I am a newbie and live near Stranraer. Very interested in starting out. Can U help. Regards Ginger.

----------


## GRIZZLY

> Hi Grizzly, I am a newbie and live near Stranraer. Very interested in starting out. Can U help. Regards Ginger.


Ginger pm me with your tel no and I'll get in touch

----------


## gavin

Just in case you're new to forum speak, click 'Grizzly' to the left of his post, then go for 'Private Message'.  They're a fine bunch in Western Galloway, go for it!

----------


## GRIZZLY

Our first "in-house" honey show on the 25th of November. Our first step into the unknown ?.

----------

